# New Setup



## quincyj34 (Jul 25, 2011)

Looking for a new setup this year. I need something to throw gotchas and jigs of the pier/bridge for spanish,cobia, kings and reds whenever they are running. The size reel I have in mind is a 4000 series. What size rod and reel do you guys think I should go with?


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

For kings i used to use the Penn 560 slammer with 15lb test and just packed it with line (which probably isnt a good thing ) but it worked great and caught my first king on it. I recently bought a 706z to use for kings so i can hold more line. For spanish mackerel i put 30lb braid on my 360 slammer which has caught me a 43inch red, and a couple of very large bobo's. Worked FLAWLESSLY. king rod=custom 8 ft 1 piece, spanish rod= 6'6 ugly stick lite 1 piece. 

I believe you can have a rod+reel combo to be able to catch both king and spanish but they will have more downsides than having two seperate set ups. Unless you use braid to lower line diameter but don't get you finger sliced off when a smoker hits your minnow.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Honestly I would just get 3 rods. One for king (5- 6000 sized reel, a Penn 706z, or a Mitchell 302) with 15-20lb mono and a rod with a custom king rod, One for cobia (Gotta go with Penn 706z, but the same reels for kings could work) with 30-65 lb braid and a cobia rod. If on a budget, looking for a fun fight, and dont care about losing cobia or two on it, then use the king rod with 20-25lb mono and use it for cobia as well as kings. For spanish, reds, pompano, etc. the 4000 sized reel is the go to reel with any rod that you feel comfortable throwing a gotcha or pompano jigs.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f35/want-know-about-pier-fishing-read-110669/

Here's a like to some excellent information for rods to use at the pier.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I say got for two rods. 

For a bigger pier/bridge reel, I like the Mitchell 302/402 and whatever rod you prefer. I use a 7ft Star Ariel and a 7ft Bass Pro PowerPlus. Just good "all around" rods. You might need something different for kings. I dont fish for kings from a pier.

For spanish, pompano, big spades, etc. I would use a 3500-5000 series reel and a 6-7 fr rod. I personally use a pair of Pfleuger 5000 saltwaters (hard to find) and a Penn Fierce 5000 that my wife bought me. It seems to work just fine.

All of the reels that I mentioned can be had for $50-$75 + rod. If you go with the Mitchells, you might want to add a few mods. $10 for a crosswind cam and another $10 for some HT Drag washers. Both very simple to add if you can use a screw driver.


----------

